# Msn ne marche pas, POURQUOI?????



## Tunisiano07 (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour a tous!!!
je viens d'acheter un macbook cette semaine. Fier de mon investissement, j'ai décider de mettre msn afin de continuer a discuter avec mes amis comme sous windows. 
J'ai donc télécharger la version mac de msn et a ma grande surprise sa marche pas, sa me met : "pas de connection internet" bien que je sois connecté.
Sa fais une semaine que sa dure et je ne comprend pas. 
Mon dernier espoir repose sur vous, et je vous remerci de toute suggestion qui me serai bienvenue.
ps : j'ai mis beaucoup de bonne volonté pourtant, j'ai installer amsn, messenger mac, même d'autre logiciel qui fesai comme msn mais rien ne vas.
Apparemment sa doit venir du parefeu ou des port qui ne sont pas ouvert, auquel cas je voulais savoir comment les ouvrir.


----------



## MamaCass (14 Février 2007)

Salut et bienvenue &#224; toi 

A part MSN, que t'indique les autres logiciels comme adium, amsn quand tu te connectes ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

As-tu activ&#233; le firewall dans les prefs syst&#232;me/partage/coupe-feu ?


----------



## Tunisiano07 (14 Février 2007)

ben en fait, tous les autres logiciel que j'utilise ne fonctionne pas non plus. 
sa me met connexion en cour et sa me fais sa &#233;ternellement.
y compris Adium.
je vien par ailleur d'activer mon par feu mais sa ne marche toujour pas


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

tu n'as pas installé de pare-feu autre ? tu as juste installé msn depuis l'achat ?


----------



## Tunisiano07 (14 Février 2007)

tout  a fait, je n'ai rien installer d'autre depuis l'achat


----------



## MamaCass (14 Février 2007)

Tes applications tu les installes bien dans le dossier "Applications" ?

Tu ne les lances pas depuis le petit disque blanc ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Bon comme je dois aller boire des bi&#232;res, en attendant :

http://webmessenger.msn.com/?mkt=fr-fr


----------



## Tunisiano07 (14 Février 2007)

m&#234;me quand je le les lance depuis le dossier application sa me met "echec de la connexion,  le service n'est pas connect&#233; a internet". pourtant mes identiifant sont bien correcte car je les ai rev&#233;rifier 1000 fois
jsuis d&#233;sesp&#233;rer!!!  lol


----------



## MamaCass (14 Février 2007)

Et l&#224; tu navigues sur le net sans probl&#232;me ?
Tu peux envoyer et recevoir des emails ?


----------



## Tunisiano07 (14 Février 2007)

ben la je navigue niquel et jenvoi des mail depuis le site de Hotmail.
a noter que web messenger marche. 
apparement je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation, tout le monde a le probl&#232;me mais personne la solutions.


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Février 2007)

dans le m&#234;me temps, dans MSN, il y a le M qui bloque un peu, fais comme moi, n'aies que des potes qui sont sur mac, comme &#231;a tu utilises Ichat, qui fonctionne bien lui, quelle que soit la connexion...


----------



## MamaCass (14 Février 2007)

Chez moi, je n'ai pas ce problème, donc utiliser iChat est une solution certes mais c'est reduit quand meme !

J'ai testé : adium, amsn, ichat, skype et je n'ai jamais eu ce message d'erreur.

Je pense ici qu'il s'agit d'un problème réseau, puisqu'aucun logiciel de messagerie instantané ne se lance...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

Essaie de rediriger les ports 6800 &#224; 6900 de ton modem-routeur vers ton ordi.


----------



## romain31000 (26 Avril 2007)

bonsoir,
j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.impossible de se connecter &#224; msn.Je signale que je me connecte au r&#233;seau wifi de ma fac.
faut-il que j'ouvre des ports?
merci


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

si c'est le wifi de ta fac je vois mal comment tu pourrais ouvrir ces ports


----------



## romain31000 (27 Avril 2007)

ok 
mais il y a peut &#234;tre une solution?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

msn webmessenger ?

un proxy https ?


----------



## MamaCass (27 Avril 2007)

www.meebo.com


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

cel&#224; dit je d&#233;conseille de laisser son password sur un site que tu ne maitrise pas&#8230;


----------



## romain31000 (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
je suis aller voir une personne du service informatique de ma fac qui m'a dit que msn &#233;tait bloqu&#233; volontairement.
Me reste t-il une solution &#224; part webmessenger?


----------



## MamaCass (2 Mai 2007)

Si les ports dont se sert MSN sont ferm&#233;s ou bloqu&#233;s, aucune chance, il te reste meebo


----------



## romain31000 (2 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si les ports dont se sert MSN sont fermés ou bloqués, aucune chance, il te reste meebo



ok, merci!


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> dans le même temps, dans MSN, il y a le M qui bloque un peu, fais comme moi, n'aies que des potes qui sont sur mac, comme ça tu utilises Ichat, qui fonctionne bien lui, quelle que soit la connexion...



 pour le redire...


----------



## romain31000 (2 Mai 2007)

à l'instant je viens de voir quelqu'un connecter sur msn sur un pc et apparemment il n'avait touché aucun réglages.
En fait je me connecte avec mon adresse gmail, j'ai essayé avec mon ancienne adresse hotmail et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...


----------



## JulienCmoi (7 Octobre 2007)

Dsl de d&#233;terrer le topic, mais je suis dans la m&#234;me situation.
Mon MSN marche niquel chez moi, mais &#224; l'&#233;cole, impossible de le faire tourner (y compris aMSN, adium, etc...), alors que les utilisateurs PC y arrivent !

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait trouv&#233; une solution (&#224; part passer par Meebo, Web Messenger, Ebudy, etc...) ?


----------



## lapinou85 (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai aussi le meme problème, les PCistes arrivent sans problème a se connecter avec le client MSN de microsoft et moi je ne peux pas, ni avec MSN officiel, ni avec Adium, ni avec aMSN... Sur Adium j'ai vu qu'il y avait un choix du port utilisé pour la connexion, peut etre qu'en le changeant ça marcherai ? c'est quoi le port utilisé par MSN PC ?


----------



## Le docteur (2 Novembre 2008)

Doit y avoir contournement par les pcistes, parce qu'en général les personnes qui gèrent les réseaux les bloquent. Faut dire que dans le cas contraire ça devient la fête à la saucisse sur un lieu qui est censé être un lieu de travail. J'ai déjà vu ce que ça donne dans une salle des profs, merci. Quand aux élèves, c'est un peu comme si on leur installait un FPS au CDI, les laisser accéder à MSN. Et encore, les FPS ça n'intéresse (la plupart du temps) que les garçons.


----------



## lapinou85 (4 Novembre 2008)

y'a aucun contournement fait par les Pcistes parce que quand j'utilise Windows Live messenger (avec VMware) ça marche et pourtant je n'ai rien touché, donc je comprend pas...
Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## dj-sn0w00b (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Mon messenger mac ne marche pas chez moi. Pourtant, lorsque je lance VM ware avec windows, msn marche. Que faut-il que je change sous mac pour que msn messenger pour mac fonctionne?

A signaler que ca marchait avant. Du jour au lendemain ca ne marchait plus sous mac. Je ne crois pas avoir fait quelque chose de particulier. J'ai installé mercury messenger, et là ca marche. Comment refaire marcher msn messenger pour mac?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pamou (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

je viens de lire les precedents post.
Jai un probleme similaire avec MSN, je narrive pas a me connecter depuis mon Macbook lorsque je suis connectee au hotspot Neuf SFR. Par ailleurs, msn fonctionne tres bien lorsque je suis connecte sur free...
En revanche, j'arrive a me connecter a Skype sans aucun pb via cette meme connexion (neuf SFR wifi). Le iChat ne fonctionne pas, ainsi que adium, amns, mercury etc. Le iMail non plus alors qu'entourage fonctionne tres bien!!!!

Si qq'un a une reponse d'avance merci.


----------



## Shortbus (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vais apporter une solution à votre problème, peut-être pas celle que vous attendiez, mais une solution tout de même. Il faut savoir qu'il est tout à fait possible de se connecter au réseau MSN sur un Mac mais en passant par une autre application que celle de Microsoft. D'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, WLM (donc sur PC) leur permet de se connecter normalement ou en HTTP. Si j'ai bien tout compris, l'ordinateur se connecte normalement à chaque fois qu'il le peut et quand ce n'est pas possible, il bascule automatiquement sur une connexion HTTP. Cette fonctionnalité-là n'est pas disponible sur la version 7.0.1 de Microsoft Messenger (Mac).

Cependant, si vous désirez vous connecter à MSN sans utiliser Meebo (qui par ailleurs est plutôt de qualité) ou par Webmessenger, je vous propose Adium. Toutefois, avec Adium quelques réglages s'imposent.
Une fois que vous avez installé le logiciel sur votre ordinateur, que vous avez rentré les informations nécessaires concernant votre compte, voici la procédure à suivre :

Adium -> Préférences
La fenêtre des préférences s'ouvre. Sélectionner l'onglet "Comptes" et faites un double-clic sur votre adresse de connexion qui apparaît dans cet onglet (veillez à ce qu'elle soit activée = cochée). Un menu apparaît, sélectionner "Modifier mon compte". Un panneau apparaît. Rendez-vous à l'onglet "Option" et cochez la case "Se connecter via HTTP". Cliquez sur "OK".

Voilà. Ça fonctionne parfaitement, mais si vous avez des questions, je peux toujours vous y répondre ici ou par MP.


----------



## fredomacpro (5 Février 2009)

Jour'tous

De même j'ai essayé de me connecter à MSM suivant les différentes indications lues sur les différents posts, ceci sans succès Messenger, Meebo ou Atium n'aime pas les proxy's. Toujours est-il que sur un PC raccordé sur la même prise ethernet en lieu et place du mac cela fonctionne bien sur Messenger allez savoir ? J'ai répliqué les même réglages PC -> Mac bien entendu


----------



## NicoBx (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, bonjour!

Voilà un petit moment que je ne suis pas passé, et comme j'ai un peu de temps, j'en profite pour déterrer un vieux problème... 

En résumé: 
Connexion wifi de la fac
MSN fonctionne sur tous les PC
Aucun logiciel de messagerie instantanée (Adium, AMsn, MSN, etc.) ne fonctionne sous Mac

Visiblement, personne n'a de solution? C'est pourtant un problème très répandu j'ai l'impression! Et un mauvais point pour la sphère mac...


----------



## neocker (24 Mars 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème.
Depuis ma partition Windows, aucun problème pour lancer Live Messenger sur le wifi de la fac, par contre quand je suis sur la partition MacOS (la plupart du temps), impossible de se connecter via Messenger:Mac.

Bien sûr, je ne vais pas passer mon temps sur MSN quand je suis à la fac, mais j'aimerais juste comprendre ce problème, et pouvoir me connecter de temps en temps  (et éviter ainsi webmessenger...).


----------



## traouandour (9 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, bonjour!
je viens de mettre en route un Imac G5 d'occasion et ni mercury, ni amsn ne peuvent me connecter, mercury dit:
"the conexion with the msn server (messenger.hotmail.com:1863)could not be etablished"
Ma connxion neuf wifi est pourtant bonne , je n'ai aucun pbm sur le net 
Pour une fois que j'ai une webcam et un écran d'une taille honorable...
Peut etre savez vous d'ou ça vient?
quelques manipulations à faire dans préférences system?
merci d'avance!!


----------



## Rudj (10 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Cette information est à confirmer, mais il semblerait que le Pack Office Windows comporte un élément nécessaire au fonctionnement de msn sous Mac
A priori Office Communication Server 2007

Dans ce cas, peut être vaut-il mieux essayer d'autres messageries compatibles msn 

@+


----------



## djedjus (28 Juin 2009)

bonjour,  a tous

deja desolé de relancer cette discution que je viens de lire, mais voila j'ai un petit soucis pour lequel je requiere votre aide.
je viens d'acheter mon premier imac de ma vie, pour etre honnete c que du bonheur.
mais voila comme la plupart des gens qui ne connaissais pas mac ou qui n'avais pas les moyens, je dialoguais sur le fameux msn......

maintenant je voulais savoir ce que je pouvais faire pour continuer cela sur mon magnifique mac.
sachant que je suis sous hotmail pour mon adresse mail 

puis je installer msn? fonctionne t il? 

merci a vous pour tout votre savoir et surtout d'avoir la patience d'aider de jeune novice comme moi.....

bonne soirée a vous.


----------



## marc-book (28 Juin 2009)

Salut 

commence par installer Adium  ça marche 

http://adium.im/


----------



## djedjus (30 Juin 2009)

bonjour, 

merci de ton conseil, je vais essayer ca et je te dirais ce qu'il en est.

merci beaucoup pour ce coup de pouce......

bonne journée


----------



## globul (31 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le même cas que vous et depuis plusieurs mois ... Sans comprendre pourquoi, un Adium (sur mon MAC book pro) a cesser de se connecter à MSN ! echec de connexion à 75% ...
MSN ne fonctionne pas non plus !
Ichat ne se connecte plus à MSN non plus (via jabber) !
Et pire, je ne peut même pas aller à l'adresse www.hotmail.com !

Je n'ai pas de firewall activé, j'ai le même problème chez moi et sur mon lieu de travail alors que les PC eux se connectent sans problèmes ...

Help


----------



## gogodu56 (29 Janvier 2011)

*bonjour je m'appelle gogodu56 j'ai 11 ans assez doué en imformatique(sur mon mac) et j'ai un problème avec mon mac et ouwi mon msn ne marche sa mets "échec de la connexion verifier vos parametre réseau"
a l'aide*
&#12484;
Gogodu56


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

En principe on est à la version 8 de Messenger

L'accès à Hotmail est www.hotmail.com
Avec Adium pour voir les contacts Hotmail, WindowsLive et MSN, ils doivent figurer dans vos contacts (en passant par votre navigateur) :

https://snt134.mail.live.com/default.aspx?id=64855&wa=wsignin1.0

Dans les options de Adium > Préférences > Cocher > *se connecter via HTTP*

Autre chose > 
1 - dans les options de démarrage il faut démarrer sur la Machine ... pas sur le réseau
2 - il ne faut pas être connecté à deux endroits à Messenger ou hotmail


----------



## globul (30 Janvier 2011)

Le problème est plus profond que ça !

En ce qui me concerne et certainement pour les nombreuses personnes qui on le même problème que moi, il est impossible d'aller sur la page hotmail.com ou live.com !

Je pense donc que c'est un problème des mac vs serveur microsoft !

J'utilise Palringo, qui lui permet d'utiliser Hotmail !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

globul a dit:


> Le problème est plus profond que ça !
> 
> En ce qui me concerne et certainement pour les nombreuses personnes qui on le même problème que moi, il est impossible d'aller sur la page hotmail.com ou live.com !
> 
> ...




Commence par là dans ce cas :
http://www.fredzone.org/palringo-la-messagerie-instantanee


----------



## globul (30 Juillet 2012)

C'étais le fichier host ou l'adresse pour MSN était bloquée.

Sans savoir comment cela c'est fait !


----------



## KERRIA (30 Juillet 2012)

...c'est quand même ben des misères tout ça ?!!..


----------

